

What are the best practices for releasing code from a development to production server? - ACSparks

We are currently using Ant, and were wondering if there is a different way of doing things.
======
at
<http://www.developer.com/open/article.php/998241> gives a decent overview.

My tip is to also track versions of all prod deployments so you know which one
was active in production when.

------
skeevis
I was using ant, and hated it. What I do now is check in all code into
subversion, then if it's ready for release, tag it, then check out the tag
directly onto the production server.

------
inklesspen
Capistrano is very shiny and nice.

